# hyvää joulua ihanalle pablolle



## Bleras86

Moi, 

could you translate the next sentence to english or spanish?

hyvää joulua ihanalle pablolle!

Kiitos!!


----------



## Michael_Boy

Moi
I don't know how to make a sentence out of these words but HYVÄÄ JOULUA is HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS and IHANALLE PABLOLLE is TO DEAR (i guess ihana in this case means DEAR)PABLO


----------



## jonquiliser

Michael_Boy said:


> Moi
> I don't know how to make a sentence out of these words but HYVÄÄ JOULUA is HAVE A GOOD CHRISTMAS and IHANALLE PABLOLLE is TO DEAR (i guess ihana in this case means DEAR)PABLO







> IHANALLE PABLOLLE is TO DEAR (i guess ihana in this case means DEAR)PABLO



Or "wonderful": "to the wonderful Pablo."


----------



## Michael_Boy

jonquiliser said:


> Or "*wonderful*": "to the wonderful Pablo."


yeah.I think you found the perfect one.


----------

